# JobMan Clothing



## META (Apr 9, 2015)

I've been looking at some of the hybrid ultra fabric and reinforced construction pants, such as made by Jobman, Snickers, Blaklader, etc.

Well, I've kind of narrowed down my choices to a few Jobman pants, specifically, and wondered if any of you have had experience with them (Jobman or other). If you have, please comment on the pros and cons, maybe models, etc.


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker (Jun 9, 2013)

I have Bjornklader pants and they are awesome. The knees are holding up great which is always the first thing to go for me. I love having the pads in all the time and use them probably at least 75% of my working days.

Haven't tried the other brands.


----------



## Defenestrate (Aug 13, 2015)

Have had one pair of snickers poly-cotton in the past; they lasted really well. My problem with buying their line online is that there's a dizzying array of options, and I was never sure what was being offered.

Currently in Herock Dagan (midweight), which are similar to snickers, and cheaper. (In fact, they're on Amazon from a UK seller -- so long shipping times -- right now for only $45 plus $2.50 shipping, which is a smoking deal as far as I'm concerned.) They're also on Lee Valley's website, but at around $90. My first pair is just showing their age, and that's after about a year of constant use. They're sized European style, so my 30-ish US waist needs a 40 in their sizes.

I absolutely recommend the integrated kneepads. I can't prove it, but I think the snickers ones lasted longer than the herocks.

You'll see from the pictures that they have floppy front pockets. You can just tuck those in if you don't want to embarrass yourself, or pop them out if you need a few screws available and don't want to pull on the full toolbelt. Or I suppose you could even cut them off.


----------



## Youngin' (Sep 16, 2012)

I got sick of the Carhartts giving out and bought some Blakladar pants, specifically these ones:










I've had them 6 months and they've been great. Very little wear and the pockets are actually useful. 

Never heard of Jobman.


----------



## META (Apr 9, 2015)

Youngin' said:


> I got sick of the Carhartts giving out and bought some Blakladar pants, specifically these ones:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, I've been looking at the Jobman ULTRA workpants with Kevlar Knees.


----------



## asevereid (Jan 30, 2012)

Another recommendation for Blakladers here. 
I had one pair for several months... Liked 'em enough to get 2 more pairs. 
Been wearing 2 pair for over a year now, still holding up great.


----------



## Nick R (May 20, 2012)

I have a pair of the job man Floor Layers ultra pants. I have really only used them when installing hardwood floors or a lot of baseboard. The pads are good for a few hours but not all day, several days in a row, you will feel it. 

The material is very light and this model was supposed to be more fitted, they seem okay, though I should have ordered a smaller waist as I need a belt with them.


----------



## Jswills76 (Nov 12, 2012)

I pretty much only wear black rocks for work now. I buy them off ebay. It's been a few months and there holding up good. They always seem to stay clean looking.


----------



## Jswills76 (Nov 12, 2012)

http://www.blackrockworkwear.com/workwear/trousers


----------



## Philament (Dec 9, 2014)

Bought a pair of Blakladers last year. Though they seem tough and durable, I find them really uncomfortable at the waist and the front pockets are useless/painfull if you have anything in them (not the flop out ones, the pockets in the actual pants). The integrated knee pads are nice though.  
Recently I bought two pairs of the Duluth trading firehose pants: 1) Ultimate Fire Hose Cargo Work Pants; and 2) Duluthflex ultimate firehose cargo pants. 
Both have integrated knee pad holders. The Duluthflex are the most comfortable work pant I've ever worn, but I fear they wont last as the material on them is pretty thin. The Ultimate firehose though I think will be my new favourite pant. They are beefy and fit like carharrts (which fit me really well, I just really want the integrated knee pads).


----------



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

Youngin' said:


> I got sick of the Carhartts giving out and bought some Blakladar pants, specifically these ones:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm wanting to pull the trigger on these, how well do you suppose the knees would hold up to shingle roofs?


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

A&E Exteriors said:


> I'm wanting to pull the trigger on these, how well do you suppose the knees would hold up to shingle roofs?


I have a similar pair that i have been wearing for a few weeks. The good points are, the knee pads are great, the pants are incredibly durable, and I can pretty much get by without a tool belt since I added a clip for the tape. Now the bad, like someone else said, I don't like the fit at the waist. I had to add a belt to keep them up. They are also pretty heavy. You can tell at the end of the day the weight you have been carrying with them, similar to Carhartt. The pouches need redesigned. The phone one is made for a ten year old flip phone. There is a huge zippered pocket on the right thigh that is only good for holding paper items. Anything else there bothers you when you bend down.

I think the knees would hold better than just about any other pant out there. I like mine so far, just haven't gotten to love them yet.


----------



## Pako (Apr 16, 2014)

I got 3 pairs of the Blaklader heavy duty work pants. The material is rough for the waist and I have to wear a belt to keep them up.

but they work wonderfully, the kneepads are awesome, I use the nail pockets way more than I thought I would, I can replace my toolbelt sometimes.

someone said the cell phone pocket is small, that's true, that's why I use it for my car keys and put my phone in the right nail pocket.

but they are simply fantastic, I wear them as often as I can, working with a toolbelt (for the kneepads), working w/o a toolbelt (finished house, punch list stuff) and even just being outdoor in general or helping someone move.

the only downside is that during the summer they ended up becoming smelly and I had some trouble getting them to smell good again (Eventually got it with hot water and vinegar). the pairs I have are really heavy and warm and not really suited for big heat (but the kneepads and the utility are that good)


----------



## Mordekyle (May 20, 2014)

Jswills, 

I tried to look black rock pants up on eBay. Are these them? I don't think they look comfortable at all.












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TempestV (Feb 3, 2007)

Aren't they suppose to be workwear, with tool pockets and such? I don't want to know where you are supposed to carry your tools when you are wearing those....


----------



## META (Apr 9, 2015)

Delete


----------



## META (Apr 9, 2015)

A&E Exteriors said:


> I'm wanting to pull the trigger on these, how well do you suppose the knees would hold up to shingle roofs?


Check out Jobman, one of their latest pants have Kevlar knees.


----------



## META (Apr 9, 2015)

Alright, I just pulled the trigger on these: http://m.jobmanusa.com/item/323136 -Workwear NEW ULTRA Workpants with Kevlar Knees - 2181

They will take awhile to arrive, but when they do I'll post a review from field use.


----------



## asevereid (Jan 30, 2012)

I forgot to mention another brand I saw... They're called "Armed Workwear". 
They've got a similar build to Carhartt, and have slip in knee pads as well. 
Really affordable too.


----------



## META (Apr 9, 2015)

So my order arrived today. The pants fit well and look nice. I ordered one size larger, which fit like my other US sized pants...and have enough room for wearing long underware with them. The only problem is that they arrived defective. The right leg has a strap and its snap cap was completely disconnected. So, now I am in the process of contacting them for a replacement pair.


----------



## META (Apr 9, 2015)

The Jobman pairs I have are best used for heavy work applications. If I did interior trim work only, I would have purchased a different variety.


----------



## META (Apr 9, 2015)

2.5 years later, about 40,000 sqft. of steel storage buildings being on my knees, cutting sheet steel and typical residential carpentry work later, these pants are going strong. 

The knees are practically in new condition. The part that is taking the abuse is just above the knees around the thighs where material, ladders, etc. may rest while carrying them. This area will fail far before anything else; I may sow some reinforcement there.

I also picked up some Jobman work shorts for this summer. I like them as well....they need a good washing.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## NYCB (Sep 20, 2010)

I've been wearing their service pants for a couple years now.

I tried the holster pocket and padded pants and they are just far to hot for what I do, but their basic pants are great too.

I like the cut on them, I'm a slim guy, finding pants that aren't cut for fat guys is hard, and they fit more like Euro style pants, not huge baggy legs. 

They also wear like iron, the only hole I have in any of them is from when I hit myself with a demo saw and burned a hole in them (and my knee) with the spinning blade.


----------



## META (Apr 9, 2015)

I have a slim waste as well. I use a 2" belt to reduce the tension on my waste when full of tools and fasteners.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Deckhead (Dec 9, 2010)

I like those shorts. I've been on a mission to find the best pair of shorts yet. All of them have their own little perks and quirks. Nothing perfect so far. The British shorts are the ones I like best so far.


----------



## NYCB (Sep 20, 2010)

Deckhead said:


> I like those shorts. I've been on a mission to find the best pair of shorts yet. All of them have their own little perks and quirks. Nothing perfect so far. The British shorts are the ones I like best so far.


I find it interesting how much better the clothing options for the trades in Europe are.

Here you have denim, or heavier denim, over there they have entire lines of clothes for various trades. I had the holster pocket shorts from a few different companies for summer work, and I eventually came to the conclusion that regular shorts and pants with the correct amount and type of pockets worked better for me.

I do wish they offered some lightweight pants with maybe one holster pocket. The craftsman pants are all very heavy (hot in the summer), but their lightweight stuff has done me well, I actually need to order some more, it's a shame they only come in three colors, two of which are very dark.


----------



## JFM constr (Jul 26, 2014)

I am using Mascot .I bought there lightest weight model with built in knee pads pockets .Issue I have is they stick to me when it is hot ,worse when knee pads are in . going to be hot this summer .looking to see if there are brands that do not stick to your knees when you get hot .


----------



## META (Apr 9, 2015)

I think most clothing will stick to a sweating body.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Board shorts are best for work hands down. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## META (Apr 9, 2015)

By the way, the original pants on the first page are still going strong after 3.5 years. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## JFM constr (Jul 26, 2014)

META said:


> By the way, the original pants on the first page are still going strong after 3.5 years.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


whats your weather like .are the pants hot and sticky in the heat .


----------



## META (Apr 9, 2015)

JFM constr said:


> META said:
> 
> 
> > By the way, the original pants on the first page are still going strong after 3.5 years.
> ...


I wear them until it's around 70, then switch to their work shorts. If I have an active winter project, I wear them with heavy long underwear. 

This is MI weather.


----------



## META (Apr 9, 2015)

Another 6 months update.

It's been 4 years since I started wearing the original Jobman pants I started this thread with.

I still wear these same pants 40 hours a week. I probably have at least 3,000-3,500 hours on site on each pair. 

However, one pair's zipper has now failed. I could replace it but haven't gotten to it yet. 

The knees are absolutely indestructible.


----------



## JFM constr (Jul 26, 2014)

i have mascot , i guess 3 yrs on them .they are showing age .they burn easy .torch once - oops and grinder sparks .using iron on patches to repair .my knees are wearing thin also . these are the thinner lighter model .
this year got a pair of snickers .also a thinner version for more warm weather .so far i like them more .they have more space ,flex at the knees .
i do believe these work specific pants are worth it ,if just so i look like i am professional .not a weekend warrior .but the built in knee pockets are so important


----------

